# Advice on breeding Kenyi Cichlids!



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm so concerned.
I just realized that in December , when I get my 55 gallon tank; I have a male kenyi cichlid now , and will be getting 4 females and put him in the 55 gallon tank with them. They WILL NOT be full grown (the females I get, because it's hard to find 4-5 inch females around here...any sites with little shipping cost? ;p) but my male is a couple months from being full grown and has 1 spot on his fin. (anal)

I doubt he'll be ready , or the females. But I just want advice on what to do and what I need now.
When they DO breed , I will have a spare 10 gallon for the fry. I never bred before.

I'll sell most of the fry , but I'd LOVE to keep 2 of the fry to put back in the 55 gal when they are 3-4 inches. Can I?

So , please tell me everything I need to know about breeding these.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes you can add fry back to the adult population when they are 1.5". But with kenyi you are better off with a 75G tank and 1m:7f since they are so aggressive.

You may have problems with the adult male having only juveniles females in the tank with him. You might end up having to put the male in your fry tank and the females in the main tank until they mature enough to spawn.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

also before you go through with this i would make sure there's a market for kenyi in your area, i know alot of cichlid keepers steer clear of them due to aggression.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I have a male and a female I can't give away haha but I'm in Florida so that might have something to do with it! haha Good luck I have heard they breed pretty easily and once you have a good colony established you will be over run with fry!


----------



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

GotCichlids? said:


> I have a male and a female I can't give away haha but I'm in Florida so that might have something to do with it! haha Good luck I have heard they breed pretty easily and once you have a good colony established you will be over run with fry!


Having a lot of fry isn't my problem here


----------



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

james1983 said:


> also before you go through with this i would make sure there's a market for kenyi in your area, i know alot of cichlid keepers steer clear of them due to aggression.


My 2 local pet stores carry a lot of them.


----------



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Yes you can add fry back to the adult population when they are 1.5". But with kenyi you are better off with a 75G tank and 1m:7f since they are so aggressive.
> 
> You may have problems with the adult male having only juveniles females in the tank with him. You might end up having to put the male in your fry tank and the females in the main tank until they mature enough to spawn.


I can't afford 7 females ($12 each here).
I can't go over $450. Tanks here are $300+

I can't afford a huge tank and plus the space in my living room! How long do I have to wait until the females are mature enough? The females look to be around 2 inches.,


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If it were me, I would simply obtain a group of juveniles, moving out the larger male. In many cases the large male will be too large, and aggressive for the females to handle, possibly resulting in deaths. If you start with all small fish, the probability is lower, although this is still a very aggressive species to be breeding in a 55 gallon.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you switch to a different species of fish, you can get along with fewer females, they will be great in a 55G and you will likely have a better market for the fry.

Actually in a 55G you could breed three species if you choose them wisely. But I would not include kenyi on the list.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> If you switch to a different species of fish, you can get along with fewer females, they will be great in a 55G and you will likely have a better market for the fry.
> 
> Actually in a 55G you could breed three species if you choose them wisely. But I would not include kenyi on the list.


++1 I have had nothing but bad experiences with kenyi in a 55g pulling males adding smaller ones thinking this would help but they are truly ticking time bombs and once they get over 3 inches they r killers seriously


----------



## Ravynn (Jun 30, 2010)

GotCichlids? said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > If you switch to a different species of fish, you can get along with fewer females, they will be great in a 55G and you will likely have a better market for the fry.
> ...


Good thing I got my full-grown 5 inch male in his own tank.
I'm doooonnne with the kenyi's , I really want Frontosa's now. So the post for them is in my posts so whoever can help please do so.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ravynn said:


> GotCichlids? said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


Indeed, and like was said in that thread... a 55 gallon is too small for frontosas.


----------

